# Make your own tortilla press



## cristal1290

Some guy with some good little projects


----------



## Gene Howe

Neat video. Thanks.
I've seen a couple of his videos. Seems like a nice guy.
Gene


----------



## JohnK007

Hey some of those projects are pretty neat. Thanks for posting this !


----------



## cristal1290

Yeah there are a lot more on you tube.

Enjoy


----------

